# Pizza and Breads in the Smoker?



## gene reda (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi All,

Wasn't exactly sure where this should go, so I figured I would try it here!  I apologize if this should not be posted here Jeff.

I am thinking of trying to make Pizza and Artisan Breads in the smoker and was planning on putting in a couple of the ceramic or soapstone baking stones on a couple of the racks to see how it works.  I have a GOSM smoker that I am planning to add a firebox mod to (the Dr. Good Mod for those that have seen it) as a source of added heat, and to have the option of using either or both fuel sources.

Just wondering if anyone has tried to do Pizza or bread in their smokers before and what the pitfalls are, or (more importantly) what worked well!

I would appreciate any help from those who have tried it, and certainly input from those in the know who always have good ideas on what approach they would take when trying something new.

Thanks!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 5, 2005)

Gene, I haven't attempted pizza in a smoker but have done several on the grill. Pizzas are normally cooked in higher temperatures. I set the grill up with two zones, a medium and a cool zone. I toast the crust over the medium zone on both sides and move it to the cool zone & close the lid to warm the toppings and melt the cheese.

If you cook them in the smoker I would surely be interested in hearing your results.


----------



## chefforgod (Aug 6, 2005)

I havent done it yet but i might try that this weekend


----------



## nytxn (Aug 12, 2005)

ChefforGod - I love the name!

I would recommend if you're going to try the pizza thing in the smoker, that you cover the dough in olive oil to moisturize it a little and keep it from drying out too much. 

Before putting it on the smoker, grill the dough on both sides to get it crusty. The smoker won't put out enough heat to create a nice crust. 

Then, lightly brush some more olive oil on the dough (both sides), and then put it in the smoker. Then add your cheese and toppings.


Let us know how it turns out!


Good luck and God bless!


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 12, 2005)

Welcome nytxn - great tip about the dough, this was also my concern. It would be interesting to hear how the crust turned out in a smoker, I know it's GREAT on the grill. :) 

I'll second the great name ChefforGod! 8)


----------

